

Huffman Has No Immediate Plans to Sell Hipmunk (Bloomberg interview) - kn0thing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpF9dyMY0Vo&feature=player_embedded

======
benologist
Wow you guys are so old fashioned, startups are the new resume - you only
really make them to get your dream job at Facebook/Google/Zynga/etc.

